# Winter Roosters?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Been out the last two Sundays and have noticed that hardly any of the roosters that I've put up have cackled when they flush. Is this common at this time of year?

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

dfisher said:


> Been out the last two Sundays and have noticed that hardly any of the roosters that I've put up have cackled when they flush. Is this common at this time of year?
> 
> Good hunting,
> Dan


I actually have been noticing roosters cackling less in general compared to 5 or more years ago.

Process of elimination, the ones that cackle get shot!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Could be. This is my first year in NoDak, so I can't say. I know that earlier when I was out I got more cacklers than I am now.

Thanks for the reply,
Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You guys are lucky, here were I'm at in MN, teh few roosters that we kick up dont even make a noise.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well this weekend we had one cackler and thats it maybe bc of cold weather or i really don't know


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have also noticed that the late season roosters I have run into havent made a sound. Just another way for them to become harder to put in the bag!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think there is a pattern. Just got back from 4 days of roosters...Some cackle, some don't...Depends how much you scare em I guess!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

When we were there in early November, 90% of the roosters we flushed didn't cackle. Same way here in Michigan. IMO, this has changed over the last 30 years or so, at least here. When I was a kid in the late 60's/early 70's, it seemed like 90% of the roosters DID cackle (maybe I'm just recalling it that way). But now it's honestly uncommon that one cackles when they go up IMO.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Just Ducky,

I agree.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, Dan: Just got back a couple days ago from a two-day Montanta rooster hunt. That's the same thing I mentioned to my buddy -- of all the roosters we boosted, only one cackled. Seems there was a lot more cackling earlier in the season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Of the six we flushed Thursday, one cackled after it was about sixty yards away! It consequently wasn't one we put in the game bag!
Dang thing flew straight away from me and I wasn't able to determine the sex until it spoke up. Too late. He'll probably have fun with the hens in the spring!


----------

